# [solved] python-paket numpy plötzlich weg

## Simonheld

Hallo, 

```

Python 2.5.2 (r252:60911, Oct 14 2008, 15:57:08)

[GCC 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)] on linux2

Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.

>>> import numpy

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>

ImportError: No module named numpy

```

Ich habe bereits auf diesem System mit python und numpy gearbeitet (sogar mit dem selben Programm) und da war das Paket offensichtlich vorhanden.  Vor kurzem glaube ich bei einem "emerge -uND world" auch ein python-update gesehen zu haben. Kann es sein, dass das Paket numpy dabei deinstalliert, ersetzt, verschoben oder was auch immer wurde? Das fände ich sehr unerfreulich. Fällt einem ein Grund ein warum ein Paket plötzlich verschwinden sollte?

Hm laut emerge ist numpy installiert, was läuft dann schief?

```

*  dev-python/numpy

      Latest version available: 1.0.4-r2

      Latest version installed: 1.0.4-r2

      Size of files: 1,511 kB

      Homepage:      http://numeric.scipy.org/

      Description:   Fast array and numerical python library

      License:       BSD

```

Last edited by Simonheld on Tue Oct 21, 2008 1:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Necoro

Einfachste Lösung: emerge numpy --- wenns danach immer noch nicht da ist, nochmal benachrichtigen  :Smile: 

----------

## Simonheld

Jau ... mit emerge neuinstallieren hats getan.. wie auch bei einem anderen python Paket... mich hätte blos interessiert ob das mit dem update zusammenhängt und ob das so Absicht ist.

----------

## Necoro

Oh  - ich hatte mich in deinem Text verlesen: Du hast augenscheinlich Python geupdated und denn nicht python-updater laufen lassen  :Smile: 

Merke: Immer lesen, was am Ende des emerge-Vorganges an Hinweisen ausgespuckt wird. (Da wird es zB explizit erwähnt)

----------

## Simonheld

Ah ok ... das hab ich wohl verpennt, aber genau das war die Info die mir gefehlt hat ... danke

----------

